# Another corn video- Tribute to Gus



## stonecreek (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## mar0311 (Aug 2, 2017)

*mar0311*

Super Corn Video..Thanks. Rest easy Gus...


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 14, 2017)

Dang. Sorry you had to put him down   R.I.P.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 20, 2017)

Good video, sorry to hear bout ol Gus. He looks like a warrior. Hope y'all got some pups outa him


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2017)

Good lookin dog man.........RIP Gus, you the man!


----------

